# IBS and urinary flow



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

I think when my IBS hits it affects me urologically too. It's like I feel the need to go but my muscles don't want to urinate or at least only a dribble. Sometimes it's like the flow is off kilter as if something is blocked.Several years ago, I had some gynecological problems -- large fibroids on the uterus and at a certain time each month I couldn't urinate, acted as if blocked. I finally figured out and doctors agreed with me -- since they couldn't really figure it out with certainty -- that it was a combination of my gynecological problems, monthly cycle and the IBS.I had a hysterectomy, kept ovaries, and I was able to urinate without being blocked.But still when my IBS symptoms hit more and I can feel knots in the colon area, I get this unable to go or change in direction/amount of flow. Usually corrects when IBS goes away.Any more ladies with similar problems? The guys are posting something similar so I thought I'd check it out with you all.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi newscat - I do not have urological problems with my IBS, other than frequent urinary tract infections. However, I do know that there is common innervation between bowel and bladder, meaning shared nerves to both, so it doesn't surprise me that you experience urological problems when the IBS flares up. To be safe, why not mention this again to your doctor next time you go in. Wearyone


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The trapped gas can creat hesitation by the inner pelvic pressure. I found that leaning forward help start the flow


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I have bladder probs too. Years ago one urologist diagnosed me as having a ureathral stricture (kink in ureathra) and he dialated it, but the condition frequently returns and you have to have the dilation done again. I've been feeling a weird pressure feeling down there in the female/butt area and can't pee many times to the point that my stomach distends out as if I were pregnant. So I told my gp doc and she sent to for an ultrasound.The results came back that my bladder isn't emptying all the way. I had 80cc of fluid left in my bladder after I went to the bathroom. So she then sent me to a urologist....she did a cystoscopy with hydrodistension and found out I have interstitial cystitis (inflamation of the bladder) it's another stupid illness like IBS no cure....you can just take medication to manage it and they suggest diet. So maybe one of those is your prob. Also many medicines can effect your urinary system such as many antidepressant/anxiety meds and even cold and allergy medicines.


----------

